# Daily dose of splendens



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey all  I've been wanting to create a journal for some time now instead of continually bumping my old topics with pictures. My name is Chelsea, I'm located near Hershey, PA and I'm 25 years old. I have an eight year old Long-Haired Chihuahua named Sammy and two adopted step-cats that belong to my partner of 8 years. We're both head over heels in love with this hobby and we've been researching and educating ourselves for the past year on planted tanks and betta fish. I have two male bettas of my own and my partner has two males and a sorority in a 20 long. I look forward to sharing my little pet family with everyone!  

To start things off, I thought I'd share some of my favorite pictures of Nimbus that were taken today: 

















































I bought Nimbus from a breeder in Thailand, (Thaphrabettas) and he has the greatest personality! He's extremely active and feisty. He doesn't flare very much, but whenever I'm cleaning his tank, he always has to be front and center right in my business trying to figure out what I'm doing. I love it! 

Here's a shot of my other tank, a 2.5 gallon that I have in the windowsill: 









This tank belongs to Ori, who I got from the LFS back in January. Ori was labeled as a koi and he started off all white with a tiny red mark on his back. He still looks the same, except now he has a black dusting coming in along his spine and head. I'm excited to see how he changes! 










I'm going to end this for now, but I'll be sure to update frequently  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh your EE ears are so big! My EEHMPK keeps biting his.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> Oh my gosh your EE ears are so big! My EEHMPK keeps biting his.


I have a weakness for overly large pectorals! I never knew they could/would bite them until after I did some more research, though. Luckily mine hasn't biten anything _yet_, and I'm hoping he won't start. I dealt with a tail biter with my HM and it was a headache making sure his fins didn't get infected @[email protected]


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Got this nice picture of Nimbus yesterday :3










Full tank shot will be coming soon!


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Nimbus has quite the pout going on in the first picture! hehe


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG how pretty!!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone! ^-^ Another small picture spam: 

















That banana plant was starting to grow a new sprout but it died  It had such a nice leaf a little while ago but I accidentally clipped it.... still upset about that!
















I'm really happy with his tank right now!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Is it just me or does Ori look a bit thin?


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

NickAu said:


> Is it just me or does Ori look a bit thin?


To be honest, I have no idea? He eats twice a day and is very healthy besides his scrawny appearance. @[email protected] I'm not sure why he doesn't seem to be putting on weight..


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Another picture update! I got these two last night during feeding time and thought they are just too cute not to share, lol. 


















I also spent two hours redoing Ori's tank! His fins are a little tattered at the moment, I'm not sure if he was biting them, or what. I've been dosing him with Kordon Fish Protector and doing 40% water changes every other day. I'm hoping they'll heal up soon! He seems to really like his new tank layout.










edit: picture was taken after I fed him some frozen blood worms- he's not bloated, just fat


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Small update, I took some pictures of Nimbus after work and wanted to share. 










He doesn't scavenge much... caught him in the moment, haha










My pretty boy sitting still for once!










...and that's more like it, lol.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Yesterday I got my newest addition in the mail! Lilnaugrim was looking to rehome Mosaic and I've had my eye on him for a little while now so I shot her a message. I couldn't be happier, he's extremely robust and he seems very happy in his current living arrangement. I have him in a secure breeder net in our 20 long sorority until we get back from our trip to Maine at the end of May. When we get back, my wife and I will be dividing another 20 long three ways for our boys. Here are a few shots I was able to get of him: 















Can't wait to get him out of that dang net so I can take better pictures!







Partial flare 









And here's a short video of him: https://youtu.be/KcmwMpCjvXc
Already hard at work at his bubble nest, lol! I love him so much already and I'm so thankful for Lilnaugrim taking such excellent care of him and sending him to me <3


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

What's that small crypt in your tank? Looks just like some I've got!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

shellsie said:


> What's that small crypt in your tank? Looks just like some I've got!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be wrong but looks like wendtii "bronze". I have one in my 40


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

shellsie said:


> What's that small crypt in your tank? Looks just like some I've got!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh gosh, I don't even know what type of crypt that is to be 100% honest... my wife is the one who planted that tank. Does look like a wendtii "bronze" though!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Poor Mosaic has some fin problems, unfortunately. :/ I noticed a hole in his tail fin the other day which I assumed was a blowout from flaring so much at the girls. I moved him into his own tank for a little bit but today I saw the hole is only getting bigger and it's happening really fast. I'm not sure if it's fin rot, or what. Right now I have him in a heated quarantine tank with some AQ salt and Kordon Fish Protector. I'm really hoping some clean water will help his tail heal. He's acting and eating fine otherwise, so that's good. If anyone has tips for treating fin rot, I'd appreciate it! 










He also has a small hole in his anal fin. :/

EDIT- got two new pictures:








here you can see the red on his tail.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor guy! Your best bet for right now is exactly what you're doing, give the salt a week, and if it doesn't work, then move to a medication like Maracyn 2, that treats fin rot. He's so beautiful otherwise, so are your other boys!! I ADORE Nimbus!!!


----------

